

Ask HN: Please give us your valid feedback to improve Skillendar. - sunsai

Skillendar is back! Now with more focus on you and your neighbourhood.  Please have a look and give us your valid feedback on design, usability, features etc.<p>A bit about Skillendar:
Skillendar is a neighbourhood network for you to connect with and reach out to your local community. Like Facebook is a network for friends and LinkedIn is a network for professionals, Skillendar is for your neighbourhood. Also Skillendar has a unique calendar based skills search that helps you find the availability of people in your neighbourhood who are open to share their time or provide a service, at a glance. Hence the name Skillendar, short for 'Skills On Calendar'.
======
sunsai
Clickable <http://www.skillendar.com>

